# 20 meter badge attempt



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

Looks like 4/5 totally rushed my second shot but I'll try again 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Really, really good LOS. Your 4th shot was inspiring in its trueness!

I'm not familiar with the demon haunting shot #2, I'll have to look it up.

Well Done.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Great shooting!

Really impressive recovery after the miss.

An early miss can really throw me off my game sometimes.

You know you can do 5 for 5. I'm looking forward to seeing it!


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

KawKan said:


> Great shooting!
> Really impressive recovery after the miss.
> An early miss can really throw me off my game sometimes.
> You know you can do 5 for 5. I'm looking forward to seeing it!


Thanks for the encouraging words definitely going to get that 5/5 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

Excellent shooting. Thanks for the inspiring video.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Luck over skill said:


> Looks like 4/5 totally rushed my second shot but I'll try again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was very well done indeed! Dern young punk kids with their good eye sight .....

I will put in for your badge.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

That was very well done indeed! Dern young punk kids with their good eye sight .....

I will put in for your badge.

Cheers .... Charles
If only my eyes were good  can't see a darn thing without my glasses

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Getty Up...Nicely done as usual.


----------



## kevmar (Aug 5, 2017)

Great shooting,what ammo and bands were you using pal?


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

kevmar said:


> Great shooting,what ammo and bands were you using pal?


Using really light bands 5/8 to 4/8 12inches active with .40 lead, the long draw really helps send the ammo down range

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevmar (Aug 5, 2017)

12 inch draw?


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

kevmar said:


> 12 inch draw?


I cut my bands 12 inches long, with a 60 inch draw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevmar (Aug 5, 2017)

oh sorry 12 inch before the draw?


----------



## kevmar (Aug 5, 2017)

lol yeh got that ,,,,,now :looney:


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

Well done hooahh !!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Awesome shooting!!! Congratulations


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Awesome shootn buddy! I was especially impressed with your fourth shot. I can't seem to get that pesky number four. Give that man his badge!!!


----------



## kevmar (Aug 5, 2017)

What is the targets diameter please?


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

20 meters or more, the target size is a 5oz. tuna can. All the rules are in the competitions forum.


----------



## kevmar (Aug 5, 2017)

I'm guessing 4 inches across?


----------



## kevmar (Aug 5, 2017)

2 attempts 4 out of 5 lol i'll try again. :bowdown:


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

kevmar said:


> 2 attempts 4 out of 5 lol i'll try again. :bowdown:


If you are getting 4/5 from 20m....put it on video and grab a badge. That is some great shooting.


----------



## kevmar (Aug 5, 2017)

i'll have to sort that out, that was my first tries,i'll get it nailed if it kills me lol.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Hey Kev start here  - its the diameter of the top of a soda can (54mm ) @ 10m - its harder than you'd think. Longer distances use a tuna can as pointed out.

http://slingshotforum.com/files/file/95-10m-badge-target/


----------



## kevmar (Aug 5, 2017)

Thanks Matt.


----------

